# Intermittent Aggressivness



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

We have a 5 year old male that becomes very aggressive towards us if we come near him when he's resting. This is an inconsistant behaviour. In the morning's, when we go to open his crate, he will lunge at us with growling teeth. We've tried to talk quietly to him before opening the door, but he still lunges. When he is ready, he will come to the gate and we can open it. He does the same at night. Last night, I got up off the couch and when I came back he was in my seat. I gently urged him to move over and I thought I was going to get bit. He also has become destructive when we leave him. He tore up the dog bed that our other dog (9 year old Husky/Lab mix) lays in and all the stuffed toys that were left for him to play with. We were only gone for an hour and a half. He also is eats just about anything he can get his paws on. Loves giant wads of cut grass, sticks, mulch, birdseed. In the kitchen he is a huge counter surfer. Last week I place a tray of Rice Krispie treats on the back of the counter and he managed to get it and eat the whole tray. I am at wits end with this guy. Like I said, he is 5 YEARS OLD. He should be over this by now. I want to add that he is the sweetest dog otherwise. He cuddles right next to me, but if I even move, watch out! Any comments or suggestions are kindly welcomed.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I would personally reach out for professional assistance. He's 5 years old so I'd lean on the side that this is a learned behavior as part of him training you. Sounds like your dog thinks he's the boss and you are at his whim. I'm not talking about the whole alpha dominance thing, just he needs to respect you as the leader and certainly not threaten you. I understand there is a growth phase with dogs where they may "challenge" the owner. They are looking for proof that you will continue to be a strong leader. Something to think about.


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

Dan_A said:


> I would personally reach out for professional assistance. He's 5 years old so I'd lean on the side that this is a learned behavior as part of him training you. Sounds like your dog thinks he's the boss and you are at his whim. I'm not talking about the whole alpha dominance thing, just he needs to respect you as the leader and certainly not threaten you. I understand there is a growth phase with dogs where they may "challenge" the owner. They are looking for proof that you will continue to be a strong leader. Something to think about.


Thanks for your input.


----------

